# Frozen Embryos



## Nadine (Mar 16, 2003)

Peter,

Please can you advise me!

My clinic will use frozen embryos, however only on a stimulated cycle, (using buseralin).

I understand other clinics, which have more staff and resources replace frozen embryos on an unstimulated cycle, which I feel must be better, because there is no use of drugs.

Can you tell me is there any major difference between the results of frozen embryo transfer on an unstimulated or stimulated cycle?

Thanks for your help in this matter.

Nadine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nadine said:


> Peter,
> 
> Please can you advise me!
> 
> ...


----------

